# Game Thread: Detroit Pistons @ Indiana Pacers



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

vs.








*Detroit Pistons (24-18) vs. Indiana Pacers (20-20)*

Time: 7:00 PM
Date: 1/27/04
Venue: Conseco Fieldhouse


*Starting Lineups:*











































































*No action pic for Stephen Jackson


----------



## joSeaN (Nov 17, 2004)

GO ARROYO!!!!!!!


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

:laugh: at poll


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I am goign to predict Arroyo has a big game for us. Stephen Jackson came back and had a pretty decent game against Boston last night, it's good to see him back. Jamaal Tinsley missed the game last night so maybe he won't be there.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> I am goign to predict Arroyo has a big game for us. Stephen Jackson came back and had a pretty decent game against Boston last night, it's good to see him back. Jamaal Tinsley missed the game last night so maybe he won't be there.


That would be fine with me, the last thing we want is a Top 5 PG in the NBA playing against us.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Tinsley best play, but I don't know if he will because he has a sinus infection. The Pacers have no chance without him.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I think Rip and Sheed need to have big nights tonight.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Oh yeah, Let's Go Blue! 

7-2


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

What's this horror movie crap?

:laugh:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I guaransheed a victory.

Whoever put that intro together should be fired ASAP.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Could we come out any flatter offensively? We can't make a simple post entry pass.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Reggie T'ed up!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Fast break points are always good... good pass by Tay and finish by Sheed.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

That was a flagrant foul. it didn't look violent, but Jax didn't try to make a play on the ball.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> That was a flagrant foul. it didn't look violent, but Jax didn't try to make a play on the ball.


I agree.

Tayshaun with another transition hoop. The Pacers have been lazy getting back, we should continue to try to exploit that.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Oh yeah, Go Green, Go White!

16-11


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> That was a flagrant foul. it didn't look violent, but Jax didn't try to make a play on the ball.


 

He went of the ball but was about .5 seconds too late.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't understand Pacer talk...

The fastbreak is looking good tonight.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Turnovers.


----------



## JustinSane (May 26, 2003)

When Tayshaun plays like this, the Pistons usually win. Great pass by Arroyo.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

How about Ronald Dupree with the buzzer beater....

basketballboards.net:

New server, please?


----------



## JustinSane (May 26, 2003)

Edit: double post, sorry!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

The bench is starting to look great again. Lindsey will be the 9th different player to play tonight. Now that's Pistons basketball.

We're getting easy buckets tonight. Whether it's by moving the ball or fast break points. We've lacked both up to this point in the season.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

there you go larry rotate those players


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> How about Ronald Dupree with the buzzer beater....
> 
> basketballboards.net:
> ...


We know, we are working on it buddy.

-Petey


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm glad Tinsley is playing so far....

He's playing so out of control, it's not even funny. He's only listed as having 1 turnover, but if you count the wild shots he's thrown up then it would be 3.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> I'm glad Tinsley is playing so far....
> 
> He's playing so out of control, it's not even funny. He's only listed as having 1 turnover, but if you count the wild shots he's thrown up then it would be 3.


Billups has more turnovers than Tinsley.....

But I'm sure you considered Billup's turnover a sweet pass to the camera man right?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> I'm glad Tinsley is playing so far....
> 
> He's playing so out of control, it's not even funny. He's only listed as having 1 turnover, but if you count the wild shots he's thrown up then it would be 3.


It has to be only a matter of time before he brings that Top 5 PG play.

I love the way we're playing. We're dictating everything that is going on in this game.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Damn, Tinsley's got 3 fouls now.

He'll probably have to sit down for the rest of the half.


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> It has to be only a matter of time before he brings that Top 5 PG play.
> ...


Top 15, _maybe_.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ian</b>!
> 
> 
> Top 15, _maybe_.


Oh, I was being sarcastic. A couple Pacers fans around here think he is a top 5 PG. I'll show you the thread(s) after the game.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Carlisle with the T!

That was a clear travel, I'm not sure what he was complaining about.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Maybe Indiana should consider starting Gill in the second half. He's playing pretty well.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Gave up a quick 5, but that's alright. Indy will make runs. We just have to continue to stay focused and move the ball on offense. I pretty much expect to get a basket out of this timeout off a drawn up LB play.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Thank God Anthony Johnson is out. I usually prefer him over Gill, but against the Pistons, Gill is the better fit. The Pacers really need Tinsley out there to run the offense the best though.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Pistons are playing pretty well right now. Hope we can keep this type of intensity up and head into the half with a double digit lead.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Hopefully Tinsley can stay out of foul trouble in the second half, he was helping us out a lot.

Let's focus on playing a good final 2:30 minutes and keep the lead at 10. Everything is going our way.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I know O'neal is a great player, but he is going to the same post move everytime. Post defenders should play his left shoulder and make him turn towards the lane, especially if we're going to single cover him.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice to see our rebounding is much better than it has been the last few games.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Man, we blew a nice lead in the last minute. Terrible foul by Ben right there.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

We totally lost out concentration in the last minute, I don't know why Chauncey shot so quick, he could have ran the clock down to 3 or 4 seconds.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice little run in the half. Hopefully Gill can't hold ship until Tinsley can afford some minutes. Maybe Carlisle will just rest him since he has the flu.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> We totally lost out concentration in the last minute, I don't know why Chauncey shot so quick, he could have ran the clock down to 3 or 4 seconds.


Exactly what I was thinking. Chauncey does things like that on a regular basis. The lead should be somewhere around the 10-12 point mark instead of 8 points.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Did the Pistons end up holding Indiana under 10 boards for the half? In any case, great job on the boards.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

Pistons are dominating as expected against such a feeble opponent as Indiana. 

I would like the lead to be a bit higher right now but I guess I can't complain with a 7 point lead at halftime on the road.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Sheed is a smart basketball player, i bet you he realizes JO turns baseline everytime. No matter which side of the block he is on he turns baseline. Sheed and Ben with the nice interior passing, vintage 03-04 season.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice shot Tinsley.

There Mr. Big Shot will show you how it's done.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Anyone else chuckle out loud at that Tinsley air ball?

Icing on the cake was Billups coming down on the other end and hitting a 3 of his own.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Indiana's chucking up a bunch of airballs. There only offense right now is dumping it down to O'Neal.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Rip with the miracle shot, and the classic Rip with the midrange jumper.

"Hide the women and children".

ian I sent you a PM.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

spiffy airballs

I guess Tinsley shouldn't be playing with the flu, cause most of the time that's money. He doesn't have the lift, so he's trying to compensate with more arc. Gill was playing decently. Jackson had a very nice fake but aired it too.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

classic domination right now


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

And Stephen Jackson matches him. Good God.

I love how certain people on these boards love to piss and moan about "clutching and grabbing" when there isn't a player in the league held more than Ben Wallace. 

Watch Jeff Foster every time a ball goes in the air. His job is to make sure Ben can't get off the ground. Not saying it's just Foster or Indiana either, every team does it.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> classic domination right now


Yeah, and what sucks about that is with Artest, the Pacers thoroughly dominated the Pistons.

Alas, that can not be, hopefully Indiana can step up.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pistons are playing pretty well.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Tinsley actually made a play worth a damn.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

You can see Tinsley fighting to keep his stomach down. I think it'd be really funny if he threw up on Billups's head. That'd be classic.

The crowd needs to get involved, give them some energy.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Somebody get Tinsley a dustpan.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Somebody get Tinsley a dustpan.


Haha. That's like your first quality post on this site. Kudos. I'd give you a 3 star for that if I hadn't already given you a 1, and you had it enabled.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

We should keep trying to post up Rip in the post against Fred Jones. He's got a nice size advantage.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Yes Sir!!!


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm seeing artest meant alot to your team....They don't look near as nice with out him.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

As long as we continue to move the ball on O, Indy has no answer for us.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Jackson has a poor shot selection. The game might be out of reach. Usually Tinsley can compliment Jermaine's post game, so the double teams are less efective, but he's not playing too well tonight.


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> ian I sent you a PM.


Thanks for that and for the one from a week or two ago, I appreciate being valued as a member of this forum


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ian</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks for that and for the one from a week or two ago, I appreciate being valued as a member of this forum


No prob. 

We should put DetBNyce in, I mean two people voted him as the leading scorer tonight... I swear it wasn't me...


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, and what sucks about that is with Artest, the Pacers thoroughly dominated the Pistons.
> ...



Remember a few months ago when I said you should enjoy finishing in last place.............:laugh: 

Dope.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

We have a great ability to blow nice leads at the end of quarters. We've dominated this whole game except for roughly 2 minutes.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Another quick coupel of points by the Pacers. I think LB should go to some of the bench players now, the starters have been out there for a minute.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o mayne u r like teh so uhhh funnnay!11++++shift+1!!!! 

u r teh gr8test, u shad t8k ova 4 jerry seinfeld !!!!!!11111!!!2111+shift+1!!1111!11 

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

P.S. Fred Jones is the man (no ****).


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I like the Tinsley impression, Chauncey. :laugh:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Chauncey with the bad shot again.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Well, it's looks like I might have been wrong choosing Dupree as the leading scorer.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Alright, time for Tinsley to pull off another 18 point quarter.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> o mayne u r like teh so uhhh funnnay!11++++shift+1!!!!
> ...


When people told me your were 14 (like the rest of the Pacer fans on the board) I didn't actually believe them. 

Enjoy the battle for last place with the Bucks.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Let's try to get back to the game. Indiana is going to make a run, so focus and maintaining is the key.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Carlos Arroyo with a sweet pass, too bad it was to Ben.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> 
> 
> When people told me your were 14 (like the rest of the Pacer fans on the board) I didn't actually believe them.
> ...


Thanks for the words of encouragement. Enjoy the battle for first place with the Heat.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm sorry, but Tinsley has to be throwing this game. He has been horrid. I still don't like how LB has went away from the bench.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

what a bs call


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

3 steps by JO, then a clean block by Rasheed. And they call the foul on Rasheed. What the hell is going on.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

The calls aren't going our way right now, we'll need to show if we learned from the Bulls game.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Tinsley's play right now is laughable.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> I'm sorry, but Tinsley has to be throwing this game. He has been horrid. I still don't like how LB has went away from the bench.


Yup, that's why they're losing.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

The lefty runer from Tayshaun. Poetry in motion.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Tinsley with *2* points. Probably the worst game of his career. I thought and expected he'd play better, but I can't blame him because he looked really ill. He should still be averaging more points than Bilups though. The bright spot of the game was Jermaine O'neal and Fred Jones.

And that was a pretty runner by Prince.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Tinsley with *2* points. Probably the worst game of his career. I thought and expected he'd play better, but I can't blame him because he looked really ill. He should still be averaging more points than Bilups though. The bright spot of the game was Jermaine O'neal and Fred Jones.
> 
> And that was a pretty runner by Prince.


I gotta give Tinsley credit, he did have one more block than Billups.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> I gotta give Tinsley credit, he did have one more block than Billups.


Yeah, Billups played okay.


The Pistons did play better and deserved to win. Good job! The gap between the teams widens to four games now.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, Billups played okay.
> ...


If it makes you feel good to down Pistons fans go right ahead. We understand your frustration.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

This doesn't relate to the game, but I have no where else to put it:

Does anyone know the article where it lists the number of arrests per NBA arena. I heard about it, and somebody said that the Palace has 104 arrests, and Conseco Fieldhouse has 4. Does anyone have the link?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel good to down Pistons fans go right ahead. We understand your frustration.


Alright, then. **** John Greene. Damn that feels good.  And I'm just glad that the safety of the players was retained.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> This doesn't relate to the game, but I have no where else to put it:
> 
> Does anyone know the article where it lists the number of arrests per NBA arena. I heard about it, and somebody said that the Palace has 104 arrests, and Conseco Fieldhouse has 4. Does anyone have the link?


Oh, it might have been USA Today or something, sorry I don't have much info about it.


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I gotta say that the biggest bright spot of this game is that the Indiana players don't start fights and the Indiana fans don't throw beer on players after a beat-down (no offense).


:boxing: :sour:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Player of the game? Larry Brown?

Maybe his best coaching performance of the season.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> Does anyone know the article where it lists the number of arrests per NBA arena. I heard about it, and somebody said that the Palace has 104 arrests, and Conseco Fieldhouse has 4. Does anyone have the link?


You have to remember, that 104 number is inflated by Pacers players.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

The more I see him the more and more I like Arroyo. I am watching the San Antonio game right now and I have to say they are clearly the best team in the NBA.

I think in a 7 game series they "may" be able to beat us. I think it would go 7 games with either team winning.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

To me it appears that the Pacers just mailed this game in......Detroit proved tonight that they are still the best team in the east.....they are going to have a huge month of February....only one set of back to back games......they should make up some serious ground on Cleveland.....

I am like nmuman.....the more I see Arroyo the more I like him and I feel he was worth the 1st round pick


----------



## Dellio (Dec 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> This doesn't relate to the game, but I have no where else to put it:
> 
> Does anyone know the article where it lists the number of arrests per NBA arena. I heard about it, and somebody said that the Palace has 104 arrests, and Conseco Fieldhouse has 4. Does anyone have the link?


All I could find was a Google cache of the page.

We even beat you at that!


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

Oh man pacersguy is bitter about losing again huh? Dont worry there is always next season....


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

In response to your sig: cut Joey. PLEASE.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> "They can't beat us," Rasheed Wallace yelled as the final seconds ticked off, loud enough for the angry fans to hear.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

This is an awesome rivalry. Now that the Nets have fallen, and Boston has fallen almost as much we really only have Indiana to duke it out with. As far as I know we have nothing against the Baby Bulls and the Heat are too new. Nobody cares about the Wizards anyway and Cleveland just popped out of nowhere as well. When you think about Indiana is our only true rivalry still.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dellio</b>!
> 
> 
> All I could find was a Google cache of the page.
> ...


Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> This is an awesome rivalry. Now that the Nets have fallen, and Boston has fallen almost as much we really only have Indiana to duke it out with. As far as I know we have nothing against the Baby Bulls and the Heat are too new. Nobody cares about the Wizards anyway and Cleveland just popped out of nowhere as well. When you think about Indiana is our only true rivalry still.


Except that without Artest is it a lopsided rivarly.


----------

